# Bripe - The Coffee Brew Pipe



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Have you ever thought to yourself "I wish I could brew coffee in a pipe"? Well it looks like now you will be able to!

https://www.briping.com/

This is the first time I have seen this instruction in a brewing recipe: "Brew with quad jet torch and stir."


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Have you ever thought to yourself "I wish I could brew coffee in a pipe"?


Do you know . . . No!



> Well it looks like now you will be able to!
> 
> https://www.briping.com/
> 
> This is the first time I have seen this instruction in a brewing recipe: "Brew with quad jet torch and stir."


Well! It's a novel idea!


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

It's scary that someone will buy one of these. The guy is off his rocks!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not even going to ask how you found this...

Will keep an eye out for this (or the crazy dude) at Coffeefest in Portland next month.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I'm not even going to ask how you found this...
> 
> Will keep an eye out for this (or the crazy dude) at Coffeefest in Portland next month.


Found it on Reddit







. I honestly thought it was a joke.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Elcee said:


> Found it on Reddit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not?!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

WOW...Just WOW!!

..... but I can blow bubbles if I want!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We may jest but having had a quick look at their FB page (I know . . . ) they have made a go of it - a smart Bripe logo-d pick-up truck, lots of camping pics and plenty of followers. Good for them! (Even though it still doesn't appeal to me!)


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

5% of americans will buy anything, I think it's more like 55% for stoners


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Isn't this just plagiarizing a matte tea brewer?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

a coffee crack pipe ! nice !


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Well, it's compact, simple and seems pretty well suited for outdoors use. I'd venture to guess the coffee it produces is a lot better than 99% of that consumed on campsites so, really, not such a bad idea.


----------

